# IUI Injections Gonal F



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am due to start injections of Gonal F and my first round of IUI in 2 weeks time, does anyone have any tips for self injecting? I am feeling really anxious as our training at the hospital was not very helpful or reassuring?

Thanks.


----------



## latortu (May 29, 2010)

You poor thing. Must be really stressful. Could you ask them to go over it again? 
We did injections and I got my husband to do them! Is there anybody that could do them for you if you're worried? They really aren't so bad - just a bit sting-y, but you don't want to be getting all stressed out about it. 
I used my thighs rather than tummy to inject into - a bit less sensitive I think. 
Will you have the "dial-up" type pens? If not then may be worth asking for this as slightly simpler than drawing up the right dose from a glass ampule.
Hope all goes well and good luck! It can work!
La tortu xxx


----------



## Anrol (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi George, I'm on day 11 of the injections now. The first day was the only day that I had an issue. The thought of injecting is far worse than the actual injection. I'm not thin so I can pinch an inch to put the injection in to. I honestly find that the pinch is the only thing that I can feel. Now i'm a dab hand at it!!! One thing I would say is that you need to take a close look at the needle to see if there's a slant on the end so it'll go in the right way. The other thing you can do is numb your skin with an ice cube or some tattoo gel but I honestly sont think that there is any need. Try not to take too long over it as the anxiety builds up quickly (my first day was panicky) and your away to go. I'm sure that you'll wonder what you worried about in a couple of days. I hope this helps, and I completely understand what your going through. Your going to be fine. Honest.  sending you some  and a big  x


----------



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks so much, I have definately made it worse by getting stressed, thanks for the tips, I have a dial pen so it seems like it is really straight forward but will definately look at the end of the needle,  and have got an ice pack I am just waiting until day 3 to start, I really want to do the injections myself and have now got a 'how to' DVD from the hospital. My husband is ok to do it (although a bit nervous) I hope your treatments go well XX


----------



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

By the way this may be a silly questions, but it it better to do the injections when standing up straight or sitting down? or does it not make a difference?


----------



## Anrol (Apr 28, 2012)

Either or really....I can pinch my inch either way!  Good luck x


----------

